# Mad Men - When Does It Get Interesting?



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Okay, so on Black Friday I found a deal to pick up the first three seasons of Mad Men on Blu Ray for only $9.99 a season. I had never seen the show but it seemed like a no-brainer. It seems to be well regarded series here on the forum and friends and family have said they love it. 

So, I have finished the first 5 episodes (disc 1) and I find myself struggling to find the motivation to even put in the next episode. I just am not getting into it. I recognize that the acting is good and the setting is interesting but in the end it seems like a soap opera set in the past. Mainly it seems to be unlikable characters doing unlikable things, mostly cheating on their wives, fiancées and girlfriends. 

So should I keep at it? Does the show kick in to gear a little later? Or, is it just more of the same from here on out?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

If that's the way you feel about it after 5 episodes, you probably won't enjoy the rest. Just my opinion. There were times that I struggled to watch, and I'm a fan of the show.

(I got the same deal on the BD sets).


----------



## calitivo (Dec 6, 2002)

I also bought the Black Friday set and just went through the first season again after not having seen it in a couple of years. The tone of the show doesn't change very much from what you have seen. If anything, the acting gets better with certain characters going through more soap opera drama. Don's past does open up things, but in future season's they go more into family drama and away from Don's job as a brilliant pitchman. It's worth watching the rest of Season 1 to see the last couple of episodes which are good payoffs.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

The latter half of the first season is what got me hooked. But it's not startlingly different from what you have already seen.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Mad Men is all about the slow burn and its intensity, if you're 5 in, it's not going to seriously change, but as others say, you really should slog through to the end of season 1, if at the end of the season you're not hooked, then as others have said, it may not be your cup of tea.

I was hooked at the end of episode one, so I can't add much more than that.

Diane


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Mad Men is a character study - not a lot of "action", but a lot of depth.

It's about the writing, the acting, the sets, the costumes - the whole package is just outstanding TV, IMO.

I don't think you are going to like it any better if you aren't already hooked...I will buy your DVD's from you if you want to get rid of them!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Whenever the busty redhead is on the screen.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched disc 1 of the first season and quit. I just didn't find the show very interesting.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

This sounds like me back when I first started watching.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=441406

I'm not sure it took me as long but I'd stick with it if I were you. It's now one of my top 5 favorite shows.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

What happened to the OP is why I rarely, if ever blind buy...no matter how great a show/movie is hyped.

I'd rent way before I'd drop $$$ to actually own more discs.

If you're not liking it, I'd just sell the set(s) to a used DVD store.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Mad Men is a character study - not a lot of "action", but a lot of depth.
> 
> It's about the writing, the acting, the sets, the costumes - the whole package is just outstanding TV, IMO.
> 
> I don't think you are going to like it any better if you aren't already hooked...I will buy your DVD's from you if you want to get rid of them!


I don't mind character studies. I usually like them but I just am not that interested in any of the characters on this show. As I said, I do recognize that the acting is good and the setting is interesting.

I'll probably watch a few more as there is not much else on for the next few weeks.

As for selling the discs, I will keep you in mind if I decide to do that.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I watched the first two of season one, and liked them well enough. But that was September, and I haven't been compelled to watch more. Let's see what two four day weekends do for that.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I remember feeling similarly through the first several episodes of season one. I knew I respected the show, I knew I even liked it reasonably well, but it was hard to feel compelled to keep going. But I did, and somewhere in the back half of season one things changed. I actually think the show does change subtly around that point as it settles in, and as a viewer you too adjust to it. And there are some downright riveting episodes in every season. I agree with the counsel to get to the end of season one. Don't quit now.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I didn't love it at 1st, and still stock pile them on my DVR before I watch them. (Tho watching 2-5 episodes in a row is great)

That being said, I did like it enough to keep watching,so maybe it's not your cup of tea.
Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Maui said:


> Mainly it seems to be unlikable characters doing unlikable things


Seinfeld was the most popular show on television following this model. 

I was hooked a few minutes into episode one, but if it's not your cup of tea, so be it.

The last episode of the first season is particularly cool, I have to say.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I think I still have every ep stored on the tivo...but we just haven't started watching since we have SO much other stuff to watch (especially after being gone for two weeks on vacation). I keep saying we need to at least watch the first few eps to see if we like it...so then we can go full-steam ahead or just delete the whole shebang. Though, part of me just wants to delete the whole thing so I can stop fretting about it. I mean, it shouldn't be stressful to think about watching a TV show, right?


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

i think it becomes compelling once don's "reveal" is out there. don't remember when that is however.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> I think I still have every ep stored on the tivo...but we just haven't started watching since we have SO much other stuff to watch (especially after being gone for two weeks on vacation). I keep saying we need to at least watch the first few eps to see if we like it...so then we can go full-steam ahead or just delete the whole shebang. Though, part of me just wants to delete the whole thing so I can stop fretting about it. I mean, it shouldn't be stressful to think about watching a TV show, right?


Personally, I think it is one of the best shows on TV.

I would not delete...


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> i think it becomes compelling once don's "reveal" is out there. don't remember when that is however.


Late in S1.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Marco said:


> Late in S1.


Wife and I just watched that ep....one of the best in the entire series so far.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Whenever the busty redhead is on the screen.


Whenever John Hamm is on the screen.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Personally, I think it is one of the best shows on TV.
> 
> .


I disagree . I feel it is the best show on TV. :up:


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Mad Men is on NetFlix


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

After watching the first three seasons, and recording the fourth, I almost bailed and deleted the last season because I couldn't remember why I like the show. Tonight I watched the first episode of the fourth season and it all came back to me.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

I watched the episodes that occured around the time of "Come in. shut the door." (no spoilers; the end of last season) and really enjoyed them I guess because something was happening. I really tried to get into it again this season but repeatedly fell asleep so I deleted the SP.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I wonder how closely the "like it/don't like it" line falls with the age of the viewer. Are there many more "like it" people among those that have lived through that era and many more "don't like it" among those that were born well after that? That would be my guess.

Having said that, I watched and somewhat enjoyed the first season but kind of got bored with it after that. I was born in '61.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I wonder how closely the "like it/don't like it" line falls with the age of the viewer. Are there many more "like it" people among those that have lived through that era and many more "don't like it" among those that were born well after that? That would be my guess.
> 
> Having said that, I watched and somewhat enjoyed the first season but kind of got bored with it after that. I was born in '61.


I think it's one of the top 3 shows on TV and I was born in '72.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Mad Men is a character study - not a lot of "action", but a lot of depth.
> 
> It's about the writing, the acting, the sets, the costumes - the whole package is just outstanding TV, IMO.





JLucPicard said:


> I wonder how closely the "like it/don't like it" line falls with the age of the viewer. Are there many more "like it" people among those that have lived through that era and many more "don't like it" among those that were born well after that? That would be my guess.
> 
> Having said that, I watched and somewhat enjoyed the first season but kind of got bored with it after that. I was born in '61.


I was wondering the same thing. I would guess that people who have childhood memories about aspects of the era of the early 60s have more reason to relate to the show than youngsters who were born in the 70s and later.

Part of the background stuff that I enjoy about Mad Men is the silliness of acceptable behavior of the 60s compared to today. e.g., Outrageous sexism, drinking & smoking at work, drinking & smoking while pregnant, drinking & driving, no child restraints in vehicles, blatant littering, letting kids run around with plastic bags over their faces, adults disciplining other people's children, etc. It's all stuff that would get people arrested or sued today, but was acceptable behavior in the early 60s.

Then there is the fashion, the furniture, the cars ... all quite entertaining if you can relate to it from childhood memories.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> I think I still have every ep stored on the tivo...but we just haven't started watching since we have SO much other stuff to watch (especially after being gone for two weeks on vacation). I keep saying we need to at least watch the first few eps to see if we like it...so then we can go full-steam ahead or just delete the whole shebang. Though, part of me just wants to delete the whole thing so I can stop fretting about it. I mean, it shouldn't be stressful to think about watching a TV show, right?


For me, the initial episodes were ok but not spectacular. It was toward the end of season 1 when I started to find it compelling.

Like Sheryl says, it's really about characters and relationships, so it takes a while to get those developed to the point where you can't wait to see what happens next. Character stories and back-stories are rolled out slowly.

It's also extremely accurate to the time period in attitudes and behaviors, so it's also interesting to see how different society was 50 years ago.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I was born in 1980 so I have no attachment to the era but still like the show. It did take about half a season for me to get into it.

In the first half of season 1, Don Draper kind of seems like a smug a**hole, but then something happens and it's revealed that he's actually a very flawed individual that actually means well.

This is where I think some people love it or hate it. If you enjoy character studies, or enjoy reminiscing of the era then you'll love it, if you have no attachment to the era and aren't interested in this type of show then you'll probably be bored to tears.

The show is about Don Draper, a man that means well but is so flawed and damaged that he makes really bad decisions, usually based on the promise/idea of temporary feeling of being loved.

He is also a genius when it comes to marketing a product. The episode where he pitches the carousel slide projector almost made me want to buy one in the age of power point and laptops.

The show is not meant for all audiences. Stomach through season 1 and if you're still bored then just quit there.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

getreal said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I would guess that people who have childhood memories about aspects of the era of the early 60s have more reason to relate to the show than youngsters who were born in the 70s and later.
> 
> Part of the background stuff that I enjoy about Mad Men is the silliness of acceptable behavior of the 60s compared to today. e.g., Outrageous sexism, drinking & smoking at work, drinking & smoking while pregnant, drinking & driving, no child restraints in vehicles, blatant littering, letting kids run around with plastic bags over their faces, adults disciplining other people's children, etc. It's all stuff that would get people arrested or sued today, but was acceptable behavior in the early 60s.
> 
> Then there is the fashion, the furniture, the cars ... all quite entertaining if you can relate to it from childhood memories.


I'm sure 50 years from now people will consider the silliness of acceptable behavior of 2010 compared to 2060.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> I wonder how closely the "like it/don't like it" line falls with the age of the viewer. Are there many more "like it" people among those that have lived through that era and many more "don't like it" among those that were born well after that? That would be my guess.


I was born in '77 and have been hooked since s01e01.

It's fascinating to see what used to be acceptable! Drinking while pregnant, kids bouncing all over the car, adults smacking other people's kids, women WANTING to "just" be housewives, etc.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey, the only person to please is YOU! No one else's opinion matters except to get you to try it to see if you like it. Your taste and what you like is unique to you, just as food is. It's great that you give it a try, but life is too short to try to convince yourself to like something that leaves you cold. If there's no resonance, abandon immediately.

The reward is to watch things that you enjoy, not waste your time on stuff that doesn't grab you. This should not be a punishment.

As for wondering if it gets better? It just goes on like life. No great moral lessons or deep insight. Entertaining if you like it. Waste of space if you have to force yourself to watch.

I lived through that era actively, and was involved in advertising/marketing and related occupations at that time. I don't find it illuminating or realistic (it's far too dark and depressing), although I'm sure there were people like that, but it does entertain me in a hollow, reminiscent way.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Maui said:


> Okay, so on Black Friday I found a deal to pick up the first three seasons of Mad Men on Blu Ray for only $9.99 a season. I had never seen the show but it seemed like a no-brainer. It seems to be well regarded series here on the forum and friends and family have said they love it.
> 
> So, I have finished the first 5 episodes (disc 1) and I find myself struggling to find the motivation to even put in the next episode. I just am not getting into it. I recognize that the acting is good and the setting is interesting but in the end it seems like a soap opera set in the past. Mainly it seems to be unlikable characters doing unlikable things, mostly cheating on their wives, fiancées and girlfriends.
> 
> So should I keep at it? Does the show kick in to gear a little later? Or, is it just more of the same from here on out?


It took a while for me too, Tom. I would agree that it probably took the end of Season 1 for it to hit its stride with me. Part of that was getting over the need to have a "hero" to root for. That's just not how this show works. (Though I will admit that, as the show goes on, I have begun rooting for Don, even if he doesn't become a clear "hero).


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I just blasted through all 4 seasons during the past month or two. I liked it from the beginning, I was born in the sixties and was to young to remember much but the early seventies drinking and driving, kids with no seat belts, smoking in buildings, pregnant smoking and drinking were all still politically correct. (I wonder how many IQ points I lost in the womb).

Anyway, seeing that stuff in the beginning hooked and fasinated me, then after that the characters are developed and explored which then carried my interest. I finished S04E13 last night and am really bummed I'll need to wait for more eps like everyone else.

There is something to be said for waiting to watch a popular show for a few years the flying through it over a short period of time.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

getreal said:


> Part of the background stuff that I enjoy about Mad Men is the silliness of acceptable behavior of the 60s compared to today. e.g., Outrageous sexism, drinking & smoking at work, drinking & smoking while pregnant, drinking & driving, no child restraints in vehicles, blatant littering, letting kids run around with plastic bags over their faces, adults disciplining other people's children, etc. It's all stuff that would get people arrested or sued today, but was acceptable behavior in the early 60s.
> 
> Then there is the fashion, the furniture, the cars ... all quite entertaining if you can relate to it from childhood memories.


I think you can enjoy all of that stuff even if you weren't born until the 1970s. Or even later.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I think you can enjoy all of that stuff even if you weren't born until the 1970s. Or even later.


I agree. All I was saying is that for people who can remember parts of the 60s, there is more of an immediate recognition ("Oh yeah! I remember that!") which might make the show appeal more quickly, while a younger generation can still enjoy it without having their sentimental memories triggered. It might just take a few more episodes to catch on.

The show is obviously appealing to more than just the baby boomers.

And that's all good!

Peace!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

The show timeline has yet to reach the year of my birth, but I love it. It started off slow for me in the first couple of episodes but I was hooked by the time of the "reveal" episode.

A friend of mine tried to get her mom to watch, thinking she'd enjoy it because of the nostalgia factor, but she watched a couple of episodes and stopped. _I lived through that, why would I want to watch it?_  She said it was pretty much how she remembered it though, at least the sexism and the smoking.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

getreal said:


> The show is obviously appealing to more than just the baby boomers.
> 
> And that's all good!
> 
> Peace!


Yeah.. a bunch of young hippsters that wish they could indulge in a three martini lunch a few days a week.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> She said it was pretty much how she remembered it though, at least the sexism and the smoking.


Smoking part carried well into the 1990ies.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

brianric said:


> Smoking part carried well into the 1990ies.


Having a couple of drinks (or more) at lunch while at work lasted into the 90s too.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm old enough to remember the 90s, and I don't remember everybody smoking all the time out in the open like they do on MM.

Certainly the percentage of smokers has dropped dramatically, and it's probably been a greater drop in college educated people. I can't think of any office I worked in the 90s where anybody smoked openly, except for secretly doing it behind closed doors, or outside. I remember one person going into a stairwell to smoke because he didn't want to do it in his office.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> _I lived through that, why would I want to watch it?_  She said it was pretty much how she remembered it though, at least the sexism and the smoking.


 Yup. We all smoked in the office. Ashtrays overflowed. Everyone seemed to smoke.

Sexism was rampant--and I believe sexism continues a lot, but it is more secretive. Some of it was just flirtation, and most inappropriateness was handled by knowing some guys were real jerks and telling them to go away. But there were always some women who felt obligated to sleep with people in authority, and who were afraid to say know.

There was a large sexual charge in the workplace though. Noone would seriously think of suing someone for being an obnoxious jerk, (overly sexual) or talking sex, or keeping porn or photos or coming on to them. Tiger Woods and Brett Favre-type incidents were commonplace.

But the attitude was different--we handled the situation personally instead of going on TV.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

OK. Now I am hooked.

I watched the first three and was meh, but I think five through seven which I just watched yesterday and today were great. Some great drama, and true  moments. "Oysters". "I can see that."


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Interesting to see this pop up again. I never did get back to it.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Just started a couple of weeks ago. We were pretty much hooked right away. Just finished S3E2. Just waiting for the next disc to show up from Netflix.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Maui said:


> Interesting to see this pop up again. I never did get back to it.


I'm with you. I watched it because it gets such great reviews but I was about 4 or 5 episodes in when I realized I actually despised everybody on the show, and was only watching for the cool '50s background stuff. That's when I gave up.

It was difficult, though, to stop watching a show with Christina Hendricks in it.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I just finished season one, and will be moving on to S02 pretty quickly. I watched it alone though, so I will try to get Mrs. S. onboard before that.

No, there are not a lot of likable people in it, but is so well done that doesn't bother me.
It deserves the acclaim.

I would say watch the whole first season, but give it at least through E07.


----------



## pierpont (Jul 9, 2006)

Maui said:


> Mainly it seems to be unlikable characters doing unlikable things, mostly cheating on their wives, fiancées and girlfriends.
> 
> So should I keep at it? Does the show kick in to gear a little later? Or, is it just more of the same from here on out?


The OP described Man Men perfectly. To answer his question, it's just more of the same.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

pierpont said:


> The OP described Man Men perfectly. To answer his question, it's just more of the same.


As the saying goes, your mileage may vary.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Finally got around to watching this show.

Just finished Season 1. The disc is on its way back to Netflix. Can't wait for Season 2 come in. I am just gonna plow through the whole series as fast as I can.

Yes, virtually everyone is flawed. Some more so than others. But that's kinda of like real life. Pete Campbell is the worst, though. At least, I think he is. January Jones is totally drop dead beautiful. VERY pretty. Too bad they make Elisabeth Moss all frumpy. Maybe she gets a make over a la Pam Beasley.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Don't rush. No new shows until 2012.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Yes, virtually everyone is flawed. Some more so than others. But that's kinda of like real life. Pete Campbell is the worst, though. At least, I think he is. January Jones is totally drop dead beautiful. VERY pretty. Too bad they make Elisabeth Moss all frumpy. Maybe she gets a make over a la Pam Beasley.


Please come back and update your perceptions of the characters after viewing each season. I'll be very interested to see whether things change and how.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

MNoelH said:


> Don't rush. No new shows until 2012.


2012? What?!?

I thought it was coming back this Fall. 
That really stinks!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/blogs/popcornbiz/Mad-Men-Comign-Back-Two-Charcters-May-Die-118851939.html


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MNoelH said:


> Don't rush. No new shows until 2012.


well, I want to plow through it all. Then maybe cancel netflix.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Please come back and update your perceptions of the characters after viewing each season. I'll be very interested to see whether things change and how.


are there any threads for discussing the show? Real, "official" ones. Either "per episode" or season long. i can't seem to find any.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

That does seem weird. I would have sworn that there were, but doing a search resulted in nothing for me either.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

O'kay. I just found some by using the "Search This Forum" an typing in "Mad Men" and going to page 5. There were five or six at the bottom of that page. No idea why the Advanced Search resulted in nothing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

what? No links? 

Did you search thread title only? or the full content of the thread?


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I figured I didn't hit the links you'd want. They were Season 2 and they were on Page 5. There were a BUNCH of pages to weed through.

I didn't use advanced search. I used the one in the bar under the Page 1 of 62 on the right. It has a drop down that says, "Search This Forum" and I typed in, "Mad Men," the "Show Threads" is toggled by default.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

On a separate but related note - the Search feature here really sucks.

Bad.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

if people have something like "Mad Men" in the thread title, it should find it if I do a search that limits to thread titles. It's how I found THIS thread. I suspect that people title it something like "MM S1E1 OAD <whatever>" or that there really aren't any.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Nope. They said Mad Men in the title of the thread. Here's one as proof.

One Mad Men thread among many.

Yes, it should work the way you describe, but it doesn't. Have you tried doing the search the way I explained? It'll still be a pain in the arse, but it is doable that way.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hmmm. I tried Monica's suggestion and found this










Still odd these don't turn up in the "title only" search. They should.

I saw one or two above this set that just had a day and month. No year. No season number. Even with a year, how do I know what season number something is?

I guess it's all moot. No one is gonna discuss an episode several years old.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

The only way I can think to check that is through imdb and check the episode air date.

I'll discuss them with you if you say something interesting. this is a very well loved show, I would imagine plenty of people will pipe in with fond memories.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

There should be episode threads for every episode of Mad Men. If you don't know the OAD, there are lots of episode guides out there you can cross reference against.

Also, I highly recommend reading Alan Sepinwall's recaps of each episode after you watch. His insight gives so much more meaning to the show and the characters. For seasons 1-3, I'm pretty sure the recaps are on his old blog at http://sepinwall.blogspot.com/search/label/Mad Men


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> There should be episode threads for every episode of Mad Men. If you don't know the OAD, there are lots of episode guides out there you can cross reference against.
> 
> Also, I highly recommend reading Alan Sepinwall's recaps of each episode after you watch. His insight gives so much more meaning to the show and the characters. For seasons 1-3, I'm pretty sure the recaps are on his old blog at http://sepinwall.blogspot.com/search/label/Mad Men


I managed to find threads for most, but not all episodes of Season one. Not surprised they all didn't have one as some shows had very little discussion. But a little surprised the season 1 finale had no thread.

Anyway, as I mentioned earlier, bumping individual episode threads that are close to 4 years old seems silly. And I really don't want to discuss stuff episode by episode as I don't exactly recall what things happened when in all cases. And of course, it is more about character than plot. 

But it was fun to read through what I did find. I really missed the boat on Peggy. Was actually surprised by the season 1 finale. I got totally misled by a comment about her earlier in the season.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I bought every season from Amazon, I watched them all eventually after forgetting about it and going back about 15 times. I never really loved it. Too much drinking and smoking passed off as storyline. Don Draper (I know I'm in the minority here) bored me senseless. Don's wife made me cringe every time she came on the screen.

I do really like Peggy & Joan & (Who is the young guy?). I also liked someone I can't mention because it would be a spoiler. Unfortunately for me, it's mostly about Don.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

4inziksych said:


> I do really like Peggy & Joan & (Who is the young guy?).


Do you mean Pete?

I wasn't aware that anyone liked Pete. He's such a worm. 

There are some other "young guys" but they don't have very big roles - Harry (the one with glasses), Paul (the one with the beard), Ken (the other one who isn't Harry or Paul) . . .


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Most of the guys are worms, at best, when it comes to women. Roger Sterling really takes the cake, though. The only decent guy in season 1 was Salvatore. 

Just got season 2, disc 1. Gonna watch two or three episodes tonight.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Roger is a total cad when it comes to women, but Roger is such a charming and entertaining cad (the wonderful John Slattery probably has a lot to do with it, but Roger is written as an entertaining guy on the page).

It's hard to find anything redeeming about Pete. It's not the actor's fault, I think he's good -- but Pete is just a _worm_. 

Harry I like most of the time, and Paul and Ken are mostly annoying, but I go back and forth on them depending on what they are up to at the moment.

But it's true, the male characters are by and large jerks. Not that the women are all that admirable either. I love Joan, but even she has said and done some not so nice things. And Betty may be the most hated character on the show, even worse than Pete. This is not a show filled with "likable" people.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

As long as we're spoiling how characters have evolved on the show, I think Pete has really transformed from a "worm" into a pretty competent and likable character. Of course everything on this show is relative, but Pete certainly improved from S1 to S4, while some others have gone in the opposite direction.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

let's not spoil TOO much.. I just got into season two.. 

Re: Pete



Spoiler



I really did feel for him losing his father in the plane crash. When he went to go meet with the AA rep, I thought he was gonna tank the whole deal. (that's the episode I just finished. "Flight 1".) I wasn't at all surprised he told the exec his dad was on the plane, but I did think he would rip into them. Or start to make airplane crash jokes like people in the office were



re: betty



Spoiler



Not surprised her kid is close by. How much time has passed since the close of season one and the start of season 2? Just a few months? Or a lot longer? I think the White House tour by Jackie Kennedy should yield a clue, but I don't know how far into the Administration that was.

I really don't get where this thing with he re: her essentially abandoning her kid comes from. Sure, she's becoming a "career woman", it seems. But it's not something she really went after with great gusto. She kinda fell into the copy writer job sorta by accident



Anyway.. don't spoil TOO much.  . Again, just finished "Flight 1" in season 2.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

You mean Peggy and not Betty.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> let's not spoil TOO much.. I just got into season two..
> 
> Re: Pete
> 
> ...


That's Peggy, not Betty. And let me again recommend reading Sepinwall's recaps. Here's the recap for "Flight 1:" http://sepinwall.blogspot.com/2008/08/mad-men-flight-1-i-know-now-why-you-cry.html

Also, American Airlines Flight 1 crashed on March 1, 1962. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Airlines_Flight_1
Matthew Weiner will often incorporate real-life events in order to give us a clue as to the dates.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MNoelH said:


> You mean Peggy and not Betty.


yes.. You are quite right. I mixed the names up.

I've read those recaps, but only for season 1 so far. I'll go read for the Season 2 eps. i've seen so far. (now, the first three)


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

AMC is showing Mad Men and I am recording from the beginning. I have three episodes to watch and just finished episode 1 about an hour ago at lunch. I enjoyed it. I want to watch more. I am going to find it on netflix and see if I can watch it without commercials, but either way I have a SP for it now.

I tried to skip past the spoilers above. If there really were any.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I finally finished up the first four seasons of Mad Men.

What a great show. Now, I will have withdrawls waiting for season 5.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I finally finished up the first four seasons of Mad Men.
> 
> What a great show. Now, I will have withdrawls waiting for season 5.


Join the club Smeek. Many of us who finished the end of S4 when broadcast have been waiting a painfully long tine.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I finally finished up the first four seasons of Mad Men.
> 
> What a great show. Now, I will have withdrawls waiting for season 5.


One of us!
One of us!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am working through Season One. It's the show I watch when I come home for lunch.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Maui said:


> Okay, so on Black Friday I found a deal to pick up the first three seasons of Mad Men on Blu Ray for only $9.99 a season. I had never seen the show but it seemed like a no-brainer. It seems to be well regarded series here on the forum and friends and family have said they love it.
> 
> So, I have finished the first 5 episodes (disc 1) and I find myself struggling to find the motivation to even put in the next episode. I just am not getting into it. I recognize that the acting is good and the setting is interesting but in the end it seems like a soap opera set in the past. Mainly it seems to be unlikable characters doing unlikable things, mostly cheating on their wives, fiancées and girlfriends.
> 
> So should I keep at it? Does the show kick in to gear a little later? Or, is it just more of the same from here on out?


Bump as I was going to make this same thread after watching three episodes. I haven't read the whole thread yet, but I find the story boring and the characters unlikable. What MIGHT keep me watching is the fact that it's a period piece of an era that was right before the ethics of this country started to change. And from what I have seen from these characters, mostly for the good. Things that have struck me:

1) The mistreatment of women in general is horrible and the mistreatment of certain type of women (young unmarrieds, single mothers, spinsters) is even worse.

2) One friend of Dan's slaps Dan's kid when he was running around the house. Dan didn't bat an eye. Today, that friend would be sued.

3) Stereoptypes of people out in the open. Jews, Asians, blacks, women. The out and out prejudice of these characters are reprehensible. But, that was how it was in those days.

4) The sexual innuendos of these people is downright hysterical. I can't believe this stuff went on.

But, the story just DRAGGGGSSSSSS.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok, seems from reading the thread that it gets better toward the end of S1 so I'm in. I will have to watch this when wide awake though, because the slow moving nature will get me sleepy if I watch while tired. If nothing else it will be interesting to see how Don Draper and gang react to the big changes in society that are coming.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

All your points are true. However, that's how it was in the 50s and 60s and we didn't think about it. E.g., harassment was dealt with by recognizing the harasser was a jerk -- we didn't make a big deal of it but we did learn to handle it if the attention was unwanted.

Then, people became more and more vocal (starting with the civil rights movement that so many of my friends were involved with) and rights started to extend to more of us . . . even the lowliest of people: women.

And then laws were made. We were all more protected.

Actually, so much of this but is more underground. Harassment, prejudice and bigotry continue, but people don't talk about it because they know it's not . . . nice (and illegal).

Mad Men is a pretty good depiction of corporate life at that time. I was there and it rings true to me.

That said, I'm finding this season a bit dull and not at all riveting. But I keep watching.



Steveknj said:


> Bump as I was going to make this same thread after watching three episodes. I haven't read the whole thread yet, but I find the story boring and the characters unlikable. What MIGHT keep me watching is the fact that it's a period piece of an era that was right before the ethics of this country started to change. And from what I have seen from these characters, mostly for the good. Things that have struck me:
> 
> 1) The mistreatment of women in general is horrible and the mistreatment of certain type of women (young unmarrieds, single mothers, spinsters) is even worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Bump as I was going to make this same thread after watching three episodes. I haven't read the whole thread yet, but I find the story boring and the characters unlikable. What MIGHT keep me watching is the fact that it's a period piece of an era that was right before the ethics of this country started to change. And from what I have seen from these characters, mostly for the good. Things that have struck me:
> 
> 1) The mistreatment of women in general is horrible and the mistreatment of certain type of women (young unmarrieds, single mothers, spinsters) is even worse.
> 
> ...


Then quit watching it....the points you make are what actually happened back in the 60s. I lived it. If you don't like it, no one is pointing a gun at your head....


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Then quit watching it....the points you make are what actually happened back in the 60s. I lived it. If you don't like it, no one is pointing a gun at your head....


The historical / period piece part of the show is what keeps me watching. I enjoy learning about different points of history. And I liked that they didn't whitewash it (like a show like Pan Am did for example). The points I made are just things that struck me about the time and place. I was born in 1960 as a reference, so the early part of the show (early 60s I'm guessing) is a bit before my time. But I do remember the late 60s pretty clearly, and that's why I say, that the changes in society and how these people, so set in their ways react to it that might keep this interesting. For now, it's just kind of boring. But it does sound like it gets better, so I'll keep watching.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

I remember going through season 1, and not being all that enthralled with it. It was interesting, but it really wasn't until season 2 that I really got into it. Maybe by the end of season 1, but for me, it wasn't immediately a show that I had to watch.

Having said that, I have to say that as of now, Mad Men is probably my favorite show, right up there with GoT and Justified.

But, it took a while. Didn't grab me right away, that's for sure.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

One of my favorite early Mad Men moments is Sally running around with the dry cleaning bag on her head.
Here I was expecting something bad to happen, nope, just gets told stop running in the house 

On the other hand I was addicted watching the pilot..


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I didn't really get hooked hooked until the Carousel. That sealed the deal.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I grew up in the 60's and my father ran an advertising agency and it was in the New York/New Jersey area. Watching this show is like rewatching my childhood, but this time from an outsider's POV. I was hooked from day one.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> One of my favorite early Mad Men moments is Sally running around with the dry cleaning bag on her head.
> Here I was expecting something bad to happen, nope, just gets told stop running in the house


It's not just the running, it's something to the effect of "those clothes had better not be on the floor!"

That a scene sums up so much!



> On the other hand I was addicted watching the pilot..


Same here! I can't really imagine not being.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I watched for the first few seasons but it was never 'must see' for me. As the new seasons would come along I would wonder why I watched this show. Now, it's one of the few shows I keep current with.

BTW, has anyone else noticed that Mad Men has the WORST descriptions in the guide data. "Don follows a lead. Sally goes out." That does nothing at all to explain what the episode was about.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I watched the first 3-4 episodes and also wondered when it would hook me. I stuck with it and gradually through the first season I became more and more invested in the characters and by the end of the first season I was all in.

I don't think there was a particular episode or moment, but it is definitely a show, IMO, with a slow burn. It is also a show where a lot of "nothing" happens - whole episodes devoted to character building, so if that type of show isn't your type of show, you might never like it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I purchased the BluRay discs of S1 and S2 (after watching them n AMC SD) and "forced' my wife to watch the first season. She never grew to like it. So now I watch alone


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I watched the first 3-4 episodes and also wondered when it would hook me. I stuck with it and gradually through the first season I became more and more invested in the characters and by the end of the first season I was all in.
> 
> I don't think there was a particular episode or moment, but it is definitely a show, IMO, with a slow burn. It is also a show where a lot of "nothing" happens - whole episodes devoted to character building, so if that type of show isn't your type of show, you might never like it.


That's fine, I can deal with that. I don't want to check out of the show if it didn't grab me after 3 episodes which I do often. Based on the reviews and what people say here, I want to give it more of a chance. I love the little 60s touches, the characters just don't grab me, and maybe they never will. I'll definitely give it the whole first season and go from there.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> BTW, has anyone else noticed that Mad Men has the WORST descriptions in the guide data. "Don follows a lead. Sally goes out." That does nothing at all to explain what the episode was about.


I always make fun of the sneak preview of next weeks mad men.. They show absolutely nothing, just characters saying random lines with no context to go off.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I watched for the first few seasons but it was never 'must see' for me. As the new seasons would come along I would wonder why I watched this show. Now, it's one of the few shows I keep current with.
> 
> BTW, has anyone else noticed that Mad Men has the WORST descriptions in the guide data. "Don follows a lead. Sally goes out." That does nothing at all to explain what the episode was about.


I love it...no spoilers.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

A lot of people talk about Mad Men belonging in the top group of TV shows like The Wire, The Shield, Breaking Bad, and The Sopranos. I don't think it does, and maybe if you love those shows and expect Mad Men to be that compelling, you'll be disappointed.

It's better than nearly everything else currently on TV, though (in addition to Breaking Bad, I think Homeland, Game of Thrones and Justified are better shows, but that's about it).

Mad Men is great at capturing that industry, place and point in time. Beyond that, it seems a little soap opera-ish to me. But I still watch, because it's still better than just about everything else on TV.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Bierboy said:


> I purchased the BluRay discs of S1 and S2 (after watching them n AMC SD) and "forced' my wife to watch the first season. She never grew to like it. So now I watch alone


Aww......does somebody need a hug???

(kidding.....)


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Zevida said:


> I watched the first 3-4 episodes and also wondered when it would hook me. I stuck with it and gradually through the first season I became more and more invested in the characters and by the end of the first season I was all in.
> 
> I don't think there was a particular episode or moment, but it is definitely a show, IMO, with a slow burn. It is also a show where a lot of "nothing" happens - whole episodes devoted to character building, so if that type of show isn't your type of show, you might never like it.


Yea, that's pretty much how it happened for me too. I think I was so used to the standard broadcast TV fare, which consists of cop shows, more cop shows, and a seemingly nearly infinite assortment of cop show variations that I just wasn't quite ready for a real drama where "nothing" happens.

Of course, a lot really does happen in Mad Men, but it's about characters, the time period, and their interactions, and that just didn't fit with what was being broadcast at the time it came out.....so it took me a while.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Just as an update since the thread was bumped. 

I never did get back to watching these.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Maui said:


> Just as an update since the thread was bumped.
> 
> I never did get back to watching these.


Thanks for the update, I needed closure on this.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Watched another episode last night. Ep 4. More of the same I guess. Still enjoying the "60s" stuff, and I liked how they focused on the newly married junior exec a bit, so we got some insight as to where he's coming from. I totally recognized Alison Brie from Community playing his wife!!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Watched another episode last night. Ep 4. More of the same I guess. Still enjoying the "60s" stuff, and I liked how they focused on the newly married junior exec a bit, so we got some insight as to where he's coming from. I totally recognized Alison Brie from Community playing his wife!!


Don't hold your breath. It's all "more of the same". I watch it as I don't dislike it, but I haven't even started this season yet. It's Must See TV when there is nothing else on and I'm lying on the couch.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> Thanks for the update, I needed closure on this.


/wipes coffee spray off screen.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I say if you don't like it yet, give up and move on to something else. I like it, but I was hooked right away. If I wasn't, I sure wouldn't sit through 13 or more hours hoping it would get better.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

For me, it was an acquired taste....took me most of S1.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I was hooked on Mad Men on the first episode when the waiter states that he prefers Old Gold cigarettes to Lucky Strike. Growing up in that era I knew I was in for a treat watching Mad Men.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

brianric said:


> I was hooked on Mad Men on the first episode when the waiter states that he prefers Old Gold cigarettes to Lucky Strike. Growing up in that era I knew I was in for a treat watching Mad Men.


That's the part I like about the show. They seem to have gotten the details of the era right, with warts and all. I just wish the characters (at least 4 episodes in) were a little more interesting.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> Thanks for the update, I needed closure on this.


 :up:


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Interesting old thread... My wife and I just started binge watching (well, we aren't at the "binge" part yet)...

We've seen the first 3 episodes, and it's interesting to read this thread that a lot of people have found it slow and uninteresting... I am trying to figure out whether I give it a chance, or move on... 

Sounds like I need to watch at least the next few episodes, but it is hard to get motivated...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Interesting old thread... My wife and I just started binge watching (well, we aren't at the "binge" part yet)...
> 
> We've seen the first 3 episodes, and it's interesting to read this thread that a lot of people have found it slow and uninteresting... I am trying to figure out whether I give it a chance, or move on...
> 
> Sounds like I need to watch at least the next few episodes, but it is hard to get motivated...


I loved this show - but it isn't an action driven show at all. It is very much character driven. You watch to see the evolution of the characters, as well as the beautiful costumes and sets.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I loved this show - but it isn't an action driven show at all. It is very much character driven. You watch to see the evolution of the characters, as well as the beautiful costumes and sets.


Oh, don't get me wrong... I love character driven shows. My wife and I loved Downton Abbey, and it has zero action...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Oh, and don't get me wrong... I love a character driven show. My wife and I loved Downton Abbey, and it has zero action...


I loved that one, too.
The thing about Mad Men for me was also the fact that it took place during my childhood, so there was a lot of nostalgia.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hopefully you make it to "The Wheel". Final episode of season 1. Don delivers and epic pitch.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I was hooked from the first second. The first season took place a few years before I was born. Lots of memories for me. The clothes, the hairstyles, the attitudes toward women....(not all good memories)...
The evolution of the characters is truly something to see and be amazed at.
If you're not hooked by the end of S1, I don't think it's going to happen for you.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> hopefully you make it to "The Wheel". Final episode of season 1. Don delivers and epic pitch.


That's where the show really grabbed me.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Somehow or other, this show didn't come under my radar until the long-awaited fifth season was coming. I saw so much hype about that and set up S05, E01 to record. Well, I watched that and right away got the DVDs and watched S01 through S04, and then picked up the show for the rest of the run.

I really liked it from the get-go. I still miss it. I am almost ready to watch all of it again.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

OK...well it looks like I need to finish the first season at the very least... Now my challenge is to convince my wife to make that commitment too...


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I loved that one, too.
> The thing about Mad Men for me was also the fact that it took place during my childhood, so there was a lot of nostalgia.


I'm from that era. Loved seeing the old commercials. Getting ready to order the DVD set to watch all over again.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I watched the first episode or two and found it somewhat boring and dropped it, but then binged it later on and glad I did. Great show


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I never did get back to it. Shocking to realize this thread is from 2010.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

Weird that this thread popped up recently. I just started the show about a week ago and finished the first season this morning. It took three episodes to get it's hooks in me. After the first episode, I found the setting and characters intriguing, but wasn't sure I was down for 7 seasons. Now I'm cruising along.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> OK...well it looks like I need to finish the first season at the very least... Now my challenge is to convince my wife to make that commitment too...


OK...things are starting to get interesting, and we are gaining some bing-watching momentum...

Not enough momentum to watch several episodes an evening like we did for Sopranos, Game of Thrones, etc... But enough momentum that we are watching one episode a night...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

OK... I'm "all in" now! 

I think there were a few points in the series that got me engaged. First, I had to get past the first half of the 1st season (episode 5 or 6) to start feeling engaged with the characters. By the end of the first season, I started to feel truly engaged. And now that I am at the 2nd season finale, I am pretty much hooked.

I hope the remaining seasons are engaging enough to finish the series. My wife sometimes gets impatient and has been known to give up on a series after 3 or 4 seasons. I usually power through the series, even if it's painful to watch. I just feel that I have invested so many hours on the series that I owe it to myself to see how the writers finish the series.

So I guess my main message is that the show does "pick up". There's absolutely no action and no in-your-face suspense. But I love that it is a period drama with strong characters. They do a good job of representing the 60s. I love seeing all the old cars from that era!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

OK... Finished Mad Men and it turns out that I really enjoyed it! I am glad I gave it a chance...

Next stop: Binge watching House of Cards! First episode was pretty engaging...I hope that the rest of the series is worthwhile...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> OK... Finished Mad Men and it turns out that I really enjoyed it! I am glad I gave it a chance...
> 
> Next stop: Binge watching House of Cards! First episode was pretty engaging...I hope that the rest of the series is worthwhile...


I knew you would love Mad Men!

House of Cards is also quite excellent. Enjoy!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I knew you would love Mad Men!
> 
> House of Cards is also quite excellent. Enjoy!


Thanks! I am glad I stuck with it, and glad you helped convince me! I have to say that is is one of my faves now... I love the period dramas... I didn't want it to end to be honest...

I am glad to hear that House of Cards has your thumbs up...

What is your list of good binge watching series? So far, we've gotten through (in no particular order). Of course, some of these are current series that are still releasing new episodes:

Mad Men
Lost
24
Prison Break
Sopranos
Veronica Mars
Friday Night Lights
Orange is the New Black
Peaky Blinders
Game of Thrones
Breaking Bad
Better Call Saul
The Walking Dead
Fear the Walking Dead (I kinda gave up on this one though)
Angel
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
All the Star Trek series except for DS9
iZombie
Downton Abbey
Grey's Anatomy
I have been thinking about Dexter, Weeds and West Wing... Any suggestions would be most welcome (and yes, I know this is off-topic for this thread...and I don't care!)  I think the suggestion to try Mad Men came from an off-topic post in the Sopranos thread IIRC...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Loved Dexter up until Season 7 - the last two seasons kinda jump the shark. But at that point you are so invested, you need to finish.
West Wing is one of my all-time favorites.
Have you watched The Wire? So excellent.
Shameless is fun.
Billions is amazing.
Six Feet Under is great (best final episode of any series, ever).
I am sure there are more, but that should get you started!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Fargo (season 1. and especially season 2)

Another vote for The West Wing


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Another vote for The West Wing (my all-time favorite).

The Wire is excellent
Fargo is excellent
Based on other stuff you've watched, I suspect you'll really like Orphan Black (amazing acting by Tatiana Maslany)
I really enjoy House of Cards, but I'd watch The West Wing over HoC if you haven't seen either


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Definitely add BATES MOTEL to your list of binge-worthy series.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Loved Dexter up until Season 7 - the last two seasons kinda jump the shark. But at that point you are so invested, you need to finish.
> West Wing is one of my all-time favorites.
> Have you watched The Wire? So excellent.
> Shameless is fun.
> ...


I haven't seen all the shows above but of those I have:
Agree with Dexter and the same caveat as above.
Weeds as well which also jumps the shark a few seasons in (I forget which season). But I really enjoyed the first few.
Billions is great as is Fargo seasons 1 & 2.

I'll add Ray Donovan and, if you have Hulu, Prisoners of War (it's in Hebrew and subtitled in English) which is what Homeland was initially based on (only 2 seasons of POW but very well done). And with that, add Homeland to the list, however, like several other shows, some seasons are markedly better than others although the first few are all very good. Didn't like the last one much.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

The first seasons of TRUE BLOOD are innovative and compelling as well, but the last 2 seasons jump the shark IMHO, but overall worth a look.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I agree about Dexter (I thought the last season was not great, the season before was decent). I watched about half the season of Weeds but gave up. Seemed a lot of the same old same old plots. I agree about Orphan Black (and FWIW, this is the last season now, and it seems, at least from E1 that they may just tie up the series nicely). Fargo is fun, especially if you are a fan of the movie and the Coen Brothers. I never watch The West Wing in it's first run but watched a couple of episodes recently. Seems to me anyway very dated (Clinton era politics) and Sorkin's dialogue cadence is..ummm...an acquired taste..you either hate or love it...but I'll at some point get back to it. It's also several network season's long (meaning 22 to 23 hour long episodes) so it will take quite the commitment to stick with it I imagine. 

Veronica Mars, I've never seen it, but is it available somewhere for streaming? I have Netflix / Amazon Prime.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Veronica Mars was exclusively on Prime Streaming a few years ago. I'm not sure if it still it.

While talking about binge worthy shows I'll throw in a shout out for Justified. Was a big fan of that, especially the first few seasons.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Veronica Mars was on Prime, but they took it down recently. I had only just begun watching it for the first time, and was enjoying it. Oh well, it'll probably pop up for streaming somewhere else.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> While talking about binge worthy shows I'll throw in a shout out for Justified. Was a big fan of that, especially the first few seasons.


Excellent series!


----------

